

GeoCon: Geometric constructions game for iOS - candyboy
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/geocon-lite/id955455658?mt=8

======
candyboy
GeoCon (iPhone):
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/geocon/id919438041](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/geocon/id919438041)

GeoCon HD (iPad): [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/geocon-
hd/id919438593](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/geocon-hd/id919438593)

